# change pkg_add -r to look in packages-7-stable?



## mobiusnz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD-7.0-RELEASE, and may not upgrade because of the requirements of some of our business apps. Currently I'm able to install individual ports by setting PACKAGESITE to 'ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.0-RELEASE/packages/Latest/', but this doesn't work if there are dependencies that need to be installed as well.

What is the best way for me to get updates and new ports working (remembering I must stay within the 7.0-RELEASE core).

Cheers, Al


----------



## vivek (Jun 5, 2009)

I will use portsnap and friends combo.

```
portsnap fetch extract
pkg_version -l '<'
portmaster -a
```

See man pages for all 3 commands.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2009)

mobiusnz said:
			
		

> I'm running FreeBSD-7.0-RELEASE, and may not upgrade because of the requirements of some of our business apps.


You should at least run 7.0-RELEASE-p12.



> Currently I'm able to install individual ports by setting PACKAGESITE to 'ftp://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/7.0-RELEASE/packages/Latest/', but this doesn't work if there are dependencies that need to be installed as well.


It should. How did you set the environment variable?



> What is the best way for me to get updates and new ports working (remembering I must stay within the 7.0-RELEASE core).


The ports and the Base OS are separate entities. Updating one has no influence on the other.


----------



## tangram (Jun 5, 2009)

Read up the greyed out text under section 4.4.1 at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/packages-using.html.

You'll need to activate the environment variable at the command line or add it to your .cshrc.


----------

